# Intel ups the ante on Moores Law with speed + low energy



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel ups the ante on Moores Law with speed + low energy.



> *Intel is announcing several advances in chip technology today that show it is keeping up with the demanding pace of Moores Law, which predicts a doubling of semiconductor performance every two years.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

